# sprayers



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

hi guys can anyone recomend a good sprayer in the NI area?

looking to get a few annoying stone chips removed from the front once and for all so i thought might as well get a nice fresh coat for the whole car while i was at it


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Matt J at Halfords, Boucher Rd, is well regarded.
There's also SQDesign in Moneyreagh - www.sqdesign.co.uk - Chris is again, highly regarded.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

found a really good sprayer localy so the car goes in for a fresh coat in a couple of weeks, only down side is i've been asked not to wax it between then and now....

no detailing for weeks i'll be getting cold turkey.


----------

